#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  ASME PTC 19.3 TW (2010) -  Thermowells Performance Test Codes

## sudharshanan

Hi,



Anybody having the following standard can help me by sharing the same in the forum.

ASME PTC 19.3 TW (2010) -  Thermowells Performance Test Codes

Thanks a lot,



JSee More: ASME PTC 19.3 TW (2010) -  Thermowells Performance Test Codes

----------


## SMAQLL

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope to be of help.

----------


## amshah

Dear SMAQLL

Thanks for sharng, how ever please note that u have shared ASMEPTC 19.3of year 2004 which already have been shared in this forum erlier, the request is for ASME PTC 19.3TW-2010, this is standard only for thermowell issued in year 2010.

Keep posting

----------


## Shabbir2009

Dear amshah

The calculation spreadsheet for the above new standard is available for download from:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks

Shabbir

----------


## amshah

Thanks shabbir,
that is what i have posed in following forum

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


and thread is asking as per attachment

----------


## Muthuraman

thank u

----------


## dhaecl

Hello Amshah,

The attachment contains only the cover page and the TOC of the PTC-19.3. Is it possible that you or anyone else has the entire document.

----------


## amshah

> Hello Amshah,
> 
> The attachment contains only the cover page and the TOC of the PTC-19.3. Is it possible that you or anyone else has the entire document.



dear freind,

 if wouls be most happy person to share if i have it, this document was downloaded from ASME site to make understand people what is asked over here.

hope some have it and have wish to share in forum.

----------


## napomujin

Dear friends,

Anyone has the ASME PTC 19.3 year 2010, please send me this. Its so urgent. Thanks so much.

Nam Vo

----------


## DSB123

napomujin,
                 If it's urgent then you can purchase from ASME in PDF format and download!!!

----------


## Holywood

> napomujin,
>                  If it's urgent then you can purchase from ASME in PDF format and download!!!



*...and share it later...*

----------


## huifa

-_-!....

----------


## amshah

Here is comes



ASME PTC 19.3 TW (2010) - Thermowells Performance Test Codes


Enjoy

----------------------------------------------------------
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
----------------------------------------------------------See More: ASME PTC 19.3 TW (2010) -  Thermowells Performance Test Codes

----------


## nrgrao

Thanks to Mr. Shah for the PTC 19.3 TW 2010 std. I need the  calculations /Software  based on this 2010 std. However I received the Spread sht based on 1998 std. Can u pl let me know where it is available.
thanking you once again.
NRG Rao

----------


## amshah

visit and get

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## JC Mendel

Dear amshah

Thank you very, very much!!! :Encouragement:

----------


## winningprizes

Thanks amshah for sharing doc. You just save my day!

----------


## zspln

Thanks to amshah

----------


## nrgrao

hello
thanks to amshah for PTC19.3 TW (2010). can u pl give me a link (thread) for  Flow element sizing as per ISO 5167?
NRG Rao

----------


## badluck

> Here is comes
> 
> ASME PTC 19.3 TW (2010) - Thermowells Performance Test Codes
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Thank you very much ! !

----------


## uallido

Hi to all, i need the standard ASME PTC 19.3 TW (2016) , has anyone a link to share it? please let me know, thanks in advance

----------


## iloveHeatex

Dear DSB123 ,
   Dont think you are too smart to say to buy from ASME.
This forum is intended for sharing knowlege thru documents....

----------


## iloveHeatex

height of stupidity..

----------


## jainrakeshj

Please share ASME PTC 19.5

----------

